

Sam Altman admits Y Combinator gets over 90% of quality startups - VaedaStrike
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXLeBW3H2Vk

======
bryanh
Misquote, he actually said:

"Yeah. I think we get the best companies, which is 90 percent of the hard
work."

Which has a completely different emphasis.

